
Ask HN: Could a thermal camera of some kind find underground tunnel? - danielovichdk
Not sure, but does the grund beneath us not show different maps based the heat coming from the underground?<p>Just read that the US has found a long tunnel from Mexico and I am curious ad to why a heat camera of some sort can not detect such tunnels, fairly easy?
======
jerome-jh
Most likely, at nights, the ground above the tunnel gets colder, or colds
quicker than the surroundings. A bit like road bridges, that are more prone to
icing.

